# Online members



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Apr 2008)

How come when I look at the members online there are members such as yahoo bot?


----------



## Martin (8 Apr 2008)

and don't forget google bot


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2008)

Not sure why they are members, but probably something to do with phpBB's design.  Google/yahoo/msn/whateverbots are search engine "spiders" crawling around the web indexing websites for the search engines.  Its how the search engines work.  They index millions of web pages using these spiders (just a bit of software running on a server somewhere) and store them in a huge database of sorts.

Ok, I'm sure its not exactly like that (I really should know this!) but you get the idea


----------



## JamesC (8 Apr 2008)

All the search engines have their own bots that trawl the internet indexing it so as to make searches easier. To have our forum searched we have to have them allowed on as users so they are able to see it. There are certains parts that they can't see of course. As they are users they therefore show up in the users list. When I get a mo I'll edit the code so these bots don't show up.

James


----------



## JamesC (9 Apr 2008)

I've modified the code now so hopefully everyone except admin should no longer see the search engine bots in the user list. Let me know if you do though.

Thanks
James


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Apr 2008)

Thats fine, it didn't bother me I was just curious


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Apr 2008)

I've noticed that a member called Lisa_Perry75 isalways at the bottome.  Is she a bot or does she just never logout. lol


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Apr 2008)

8)  I am a bot    Nah I just normally leave a window open and leave the lappy on while I go out or cook or something... I don't logout myself though I just kiss the window goodbye.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Apr 2008)

I have UKAPS open all day at work, generally.  Same in the evenings at home... I have no life


----------

